# New Holland 2120 Stabilizer Assembly



## TravisD (Aug 13, 2020)

Hey yall,

I'm reaching out to see if anyone has had any luck finding a replacement stabilizer assembly for a NH 2120. They seem hard to find. Maybe someone has found one for another tractor that worked for them? Thanks!


----------

